# Dealer car wash



## chris chappell (Jun 6, 2007)

Wife took our BMW 335 met black touring to dealership 2 weeks ago for some warranty work doing. I couldn't take it as I had just had an operation. They told her- your car is nearly ready, we're just washing it for you!!!
I recovered sufficiently to drive it yesterday and the paintwork is scratched from one end to the other!!
I bought it at 1 yr old, machine polished it when bought 2yrs ago. Must have washed it at least 20 times in that 2 years and there wasn't a mark on it. BMW washed it once and it's a disgrace.
Rang up and service manager said, we wash 80 cars a week and they go on forecourt and nobody complains. So I said, well that doesn't mean you wash them properly does it? He actually agreed.
I have to take it in and let body shop manager have a look. I have visions of some hairy arsed body shop bloke giving it a good seeing to with a nice high speed rotary and a lambs wool pad and it coming out in a right state.
I reckon it needs a professional detail to get it back to the condition it was in before they washed it.
Has anybody any opinions on this that I can arm myself with before I take it back to dealership??


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

Been covered a few times on here about dealers and washing a search should give some reading and ammo


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Well your first port of call is as you've said, to let them look at it and see what they say / offer and go from there...

Getting yourself prepared ? Well my humble opinion, don't go in looking for a fight, don't go in all guns blazing I want this / you need to do that etc... Just be calm, friendly, obviously unhappy with the situation and proceed from there, remember the main thing you want is it returning to the good state is was before its warranty work...

If you want more specific answers / opinions if it's a simple polish or much more, you'll need to pop photos up for people to see.

Hope you get it sorted out and everything goes smoothly


----------



## Big Bri (Nov 20, 2010)

99.99% Of our customers cars only get a decent wash when they have been in for service.Not just a wash,windows,interior vac and a wipe down inside. A Mini valet if you go with local hand-wash specs.Its actually an area of complaint when they haven't had time to wash all the service cars.Customers are happy to call back if they want the service.
They dont have to have it washed.Levels of expectation will vary also.Accidents can happen and its a wash,not a detail.Hence i do my own.

BB


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

I always prep my dealer to not wash inc hanging signs in the car, I also always say to them write it done on the paper work whilst I’m here.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

You will be better off sorting the paintwork out yourself and moving on.


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

I agree with above, sort it out yourself and get on with life. 

Without wishing to sound harsh on you, it's kind of your own fault for not telling them that you're especially anal (most of us are on this forum) about the condition of your paintwork having spent time perfecting it yourself so PLEASE DO NOT WASH IT!!!

You need to remember that those of us who care about the finer details of our cars paintwork are in a HUGE minority and it's impossible for a dealership to know this unless you specifically tell them. If you had clearly told them this and they still washed/damaged it I'd say go at them and get it rectified at they're cost.

The wash methods at a high turnover dealership are not to our standards, if they were they'd never get through the numbers of cars they need to per day so we can't expect a safe wash. 

I've regularly worked at a Mercedes-Benz dealership for 18 years and I can tell you that I've never seen a grit guard, 2 bucket wash or a drying towel there in my life.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

DO NOT WASH THIS CAR, DW mirror hanger and a photo of it is my way of dealing with this type of problem, i admit that this only helps you going forward.


----------



## chris chappell (Jun 6, 2007)

*Thank you.*

Thanks for your replies so far. I will pay the dealership a visit next week, go in softly softly and see where we get to. Don't want their body shop to touch it, would rather let a detailer sort it out. Don't really want 2 days unnecessary work myself either to be honest but that might be what it ends up as.

It's not just the car trade, I have been in the building/ property maintenance business self employed for over 40 yrs with hardly a complaint however each time I employ somebody to do a job for me they make a botch up of it!!!


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

chris chappell said:


> It's not just the car trade, I have been in the building/ property maintenance business self employed for over 40 yrs with hardly a complaint however each time I employ somebody to do a job for me they make a botch up of it!!!


Agreed, moved into a new build and had a long list of snagging jobs due to shoddy workmanship. After 6 months I've now decided to finish off the smaller jobs that are left as the complete lack of skills and experience I've seen has been shocking. I'm an engineer by trade with decent DIY skills yet I have more knowledge and skills than most on site


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

You’re better off sorting it yourself.
I doubt they will pay a detailer if 99.9% of their customers are happy with service.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

I hope you get this sorted, this is one of my biggest fears.

I put a do not wash hanger up, a post it note on the steering wheel, tell the service rep, write it on the jobcard/ paperwork and also ring them mid-afternoon to “see if it is ready” but its really to tell them again not to wash it.

As you can tell totally OTT but worked so far.


----------



## keithjmason (Oct 22, 2012)

Same happened to our Honda
In our eyes the car was butchered 
They told us to bring it in
3 guys stood there looking at the ‘scratches’ all over the car. They think we are crazy, and say they can’t see anything. 

In the end, they offered to ‘mop it with a buffer’

I Ran !


----------



## chris chappell (Jun 6, 2007)

Yes it's a difficult one because you know that they will be incapable of finishing it to your standard and would probably make it worse. I will see what next week brings and take it from there.

Rundie, you are bang on, I myself like you have been trained as an engineer, have BSc Hons degree in Civil Engineering and the standard of workmanship I see in many different trades is atrocious. I am sure it would be an easier life if I had a couldn't care less slapdash attitude!!!!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

To be satisfied you'll have to do it yourself. As said too you're at fault as you didn't tell them not to wash it. I'd be very surprised if they'll agree to pay a detailed hundreds of pounds to get it to how you want. Always a strange one to me because really the car should be returned in the same condition you gave it to them in. If they took it out and pranged it they'd be responsible for it but they wouldn't say "you didn't tell us not to crash it."


----------



## chris chappell (Jun 6, 2007)

Nice one, that's a good argument


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I have learnt the hard way. I tell service manager and leave a laminated sign on passenger seat (double sided print so no arguments if they say they didn’t see it),been fine since then


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

Rundie said:


> Agreed, moved into a new build and had a long list of snagging jobs due to shoddy workmanship. After 6 months I've now decided to finish off the smaller jobs that are left as the complete lack of skills and experience I've seen has been shocking. I'm an engineer by trade with decent DIY skills yet I have more knowledge and skills than most on site


Exactly the same combination as me - you will rarely be satisfied with the work of others to the extent that you end up doing nearly every job yourself. It's almost impossible to write a job specification for a tradesman to provide a quotation as you cannot think of, let alone specify, all the minutiae that you expect them to get right until it goes wrong!


----------



## chris chappell (Jun 6, 2007)

*Update*

Car going in on Monday, bloke who is a detailer and prepares new bee ems for showroom is going to see to it. 
Let's see what Monday brings😬


----------



## kingy89 (Dec 27, 2012)

Rundie said:


> Agreed, moved into a new build and had a long list of snagging jobs due to shoddy workmanship. After 6 months I've now decided to finish off the smaller jobs that are left as the complete lack of skills and experience I've seen has been shocking. I'm an engineer by trade with decent DIY skills yet I have more knowledge and skills than most on site


Yep, I'm in the exact same situation as you. The so called trades have little skills or just can't be bothered to do a good job so I'm doing most the stuff myself now. Half of the things I've not done before but they're still 10 times better than their work.


----------



## kingy89 (Dec 27, 2012)

It’s dissapointing when you see that happen to your car but if you didn’t tell them not to wash it then it’s just one of those things. You know not to take your car to a cheap car wash place so it’s worth the effort of doing like others have said, put post it notes on the steering wheel and dashboard. That’s personally what I do. Yes you might feel a tad silly doing so but it keeps all your hard work looking good 👍 

Hope you’ve got it sorted but I think your probably best just taking the hit and doing it yourself.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

My wife bought a very new second hand Mini JCW before Xmas, I am waiting till the spring to give it the full works, however it was in very very good condition when we got it.
It has been back to the dealer twice for some little warranty issues. Both times they washed it. In both cases I agreed. 
To be fair to them, they did a good job. It has a black roof which is perfect and they haven’t marked it. 
Once I have detailed it then i will not allow them to wash it, but credit where it is due.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

chris chappell said:


> Car going in on Monday, bloke who is a detailer and prepares new bee ems for showroom is going to see to it.
> 
> Let's see what Monday brings


Fingers crossed it gets resolved easily and effectively for you


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

Happened to me in the summer with my bmw where the dealer washed it and scratched it! 
I forgot to mention not to wash my car and pointed out the scratches when i picked up my car. 
The car was given a single stage machine polish (so they said) and seemed okay when i picked it up. I was polite and calm so def don't go in all guns blazing as already mentioned. 
I will be more careful in future!

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## petebak (Jul 19, 2017)

As most have said get the do not wash hangers or like me printed and laminated cards with "do not wash" in red and placed throughout car work, I also insist it is written on the documentation and get a copy before I leave, this covers me for when they forget (although for the last few years I have had no issue).

I was also told that the "cowboys" my words , not theirs get £18 per car and that is for a full in/out clean and , wait for it....
Applying the sealants!!!!!!!


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

It's a shame dealerships don't ask you if you want your car washed as part of the service.

I'm starting to think the best way forward is to get 'DO NOT WASH THIS CAR' embroidered on front car seat covers that I put in the car each time it goes to the dealer/garage for work(that I can't do myself)/MOT.

Putting your own seat covers in the car is a nice subtle hint to the garage that you expect your car to be taken care of and that you're a little particular about that sort of thing!


----------



## hissinsid (Nov 26, 2006)

I recently got a new Discovery 5 in Santorini Black and gave it a proper detail to my standard. It went back in for a recall and some items I wasn't happy with and I put a double sided hanging sign saying "do not was this vehicle" on the rear view mirror, printed A4 sheets saying "do not was this vehicle" which I place inside the car and instructed everyone the same. It was noted on the job sheet and signed for. I went to pick it up after a few days and it had been washed (well tortured) and properly scratched everywhere.

I was more disappointed and gutted than angry.

Sometimes in life things happen. Best thing to do and what I did was - just do it again and put it down to a bad experience.

S


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

hissinsid said:


> I recently got a new Discovery 5 in Santorini Black and gave it a proper detail to my standard. It went back in for a recall and some items I wasn't happy with and I put a double sided hanging sign saying "do not was this vehicle" on the rear view mirror, printed A4 sheets saying "do not was this vehicle" which I place inside the car and instructed everyone the same. It was noted on the job sheet and signed for. I went to pick it up after a few days and it had been washed (well tortured) and properly scratched everywhere.
> 
> I was more disappointed and gutted than angry.
> 
> ...


Wish i was calm like you! Haha yes, more serious things in life to worry about but def wouldn't be happy!

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

hissinsid said:


> I recently got a new Discovery 5 in Santorini Black and gave it a proper detail to my standard. It went back in for a recall and some items I wasn't happy with and I put a double sided hanging sign saying "do not was this vehicle" on the rear view mirror, printed A4 sheets saying "do not was this vehicle" which I place inside the car and instructed everyone the same. It was noted on the job sheet and signed for. I went to pick it up after a few days and it had been washed (well tortured) and properly scratched everywhere.
> 
> I was more disappointed and gutted than angry.
> 
> ...


typical brit attitude. abit different from OP who didnt state no wash so maybe have to take it on the chin.

you paid £50k+ for a car, got it to a high standard then it got butchered after you clearly instructred them not to touch it.

thats incompetence of the highest order and i'l have played up a treat.

granted first world problem but if they think they can get away with it they wont learn


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

kingswood said:


> typical brit attitude


Agreed, so many people either don't know they are getting poor work done or won't complain. Always makes me look in the minority when I complain, the British expectations have dropped so much in the last twenty years or so.

My thoughts are that many of us that did trade related jobs/apprenticeships etc. had it beaten into us to do a good job and be proud of our work and as such we expect the same skills and attitude with services and items we purchase.

Or.....maybe it's cause I like a good moan :thumb:


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

My VW Golf has a couple of scratches which I "think" appeared while being serviced a year ago. Since then I asked for the car not to be washed.

When I picked it up this evening I had this on the car dash! Seems they have the message!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

chris chappell said:


> Car going in on Monday, bloke who is a detailer and prepares new bee ems for showroom is going to see to it.
> 
> Let's see what Monday brings


Any update ?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

chris chappell said:


> Car going in on Monday, bloke who is a detailer and prepares new bee ems for showroom is going to see to it.
> Let's see what Monday brings😬


Have you seen the state of new cars in the BMW dealerships :doublesho

I've been in some lately and everyone one of them was badly swirled up


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

My local bmw dealership has a big automatic car wash slapped on the end of the building, my jaw hit the deck when i drove past it and clocked it,
not sure if this is in every dealership now but it wouldn't surprise me as its (for them) probably cheaper and more efficient to run and maintain on a yearly basis than calling in an outside company to bring the pack of wolfs in to scrub the fleet,

as others have said a note in your car and/or a word to the service manager with specific instruction would of saved your pain.
hope you get it sorted out.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Dan J said:


> My local bmw dealership has a big automatic car wash slapped on the end of the building, my jaw hit the deck when i drove past it and clocked it,
> not sure if this is in every dealership now but it wouldn't surprise me as its (for them) probably cheaper and more efficient to run and maintain on a yearly basis than calling in an outside company to bring the pack of wolfs in to scrub the fleet,
> 
> as others have said a note in your car and/or a word to the service manager with specific instruction would of saved your pain.
> hope you get it sorted out.


I work in and out of lots of BMW dealerships, and automated washes are indeed becoming the norm across the UK. Essentially, the valeters pressure wash down and 'clean the wheels' - then they move the car to the swirlomatic where the car is washed and moved to a separate area for it to be dried and the interior hoovered.

The whole process is about 30 minutes tops.

I was chatting to the service manager of said dealership and they deal with up to 120 cars A DAY through the service department with them all getting this treatment. That's a lot of swirls!

It's not just BMW though, I've seen this in action at both Mercedes and Audi in its large dealerships

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I must be lucky (at the moment anyway) as my local BMW dealership is manual wash and they seem to take care and a good job, none of the cars in the dealership had any obvious issues...


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

I wasn't sure if I still had these images, but I just found them. This 440 had been through the swirlomatic and was awaiting the interior hoover. Look at the rear carefully...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodycivic (Jun 4, 2015)

Blackroc said:


> I wasn't sure if I still had these images, but I just found them. This 440 had been through the swirlomatic and was awaiting the interior hoover. Look at the rear carefully...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bottom half of the back bumper looks to have no paint on it at all?!?!


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

woodycivic said:


> Bottom half of the back bumper looks to have no paint on it at all?!?!


It is dirt.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

The dealer I use knows I don't want my car cleaning - ever. Every time I talk to them I remind them not to clean it. My car has been with them for the last 3 weeks to cure a HUD rattle and when I eventually got the call that my car was ready to collect yesterday the guy said to me "It's just going for a wash" NOOOO, I've told him umpteen times not to clean it. He ran off to stop the abuse and thankfully he made it in time. 

No matter how many time you tell them, put signs up (they even put a cross on the key fob to shoe a 'no-clean') they still do it as a matter of course. When I picked up my car it was a few months old and they wanted to give it to me from an inner sales bay - very nice, except it had been raining and there was an old guy with a manky chamois wiping down the paint. Took me a few days to sort that mess out, so I'll never let a dealer clean a car of mine.

I've warned them if they ever clean my car I'll be sending them a bill for a full correction at a detailer of my choice.


----------



## ttc6 (Oct 31, 2017)

Blackroc said:


> I wasn't sure if I still had these images, but I just found them. This 440 had been through the swirlomatic and was awaiting the interior hoover. Look at the rear carefully...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this at Sytner Nottingham, chap?


----------



## GaryKinghorn (Dec 10, 2017)

I agree with not wanting dealers to wash cars, what I struggle with is how you know you're getting an unmarked car at the point of sale if it isn't clean. I'd be worried there were marks under the crud it came with initially. Take it home and you're into the relms of that wasn't there when it left us sir..

When I collected my ex demo recently it came prepared to what they called BMW UK level. It was already like that when I viewed it. When I got it home I noticed a screw driver mark from them changing the kidney grills to black ones. Luckily it polished out, but it didn't stop me mentioning it.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------

